# Allentown, PA - Two Free females-loveable :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://allentown.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Dogs-puppies-German-Shepherd-Females-2-W0QQAdIdZ151167054

Address: 1052 Decker Road, Bushkill, PA, 18324 
Date Listed: Aug-25-09 



Free to good home two female german shepherds. Turning 2 years old 9/3. Very friendly, lovable, and great with kids. They are outside dogs. If you are interested please contact me via email @ mailto:[email protected] We are located not too far to the fernwood resort and the Bushkill Falls.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG how sweet they look! The one on the left has a batman symbol on his forhead like a member on here's dog...


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope they are spayed before they go to their new homes?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

They are beautiful!!! Look at those sweet expressions!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

They are beautiful-has anyone contacted about them?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just sent her an email.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Any response from her Mark?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been emailing with her. I am hoping I will be able to get them.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She would rather give them to an auto dealer to be "guard" dogs than have them go to a rescue!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez, that is pathetic! How could someone do that to their dogs when they could have had a nice home where they could be part of the family. This is really sad and infuriating at the same time.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Can someone call and not say anything about a rescue?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So were these girls actually going to an auto dealers as 'guard dogs" or was she just not liking the idea of a rescue taking them?


----------

